

Raising Money, Some Data and Tactical Advice, Letters to Graduating YC Companies, Letter 2 - adamsmith
http://blogs.xobni.com/asmith/archives/50

======
blored
Adam, why is it bad to raise more than 10x your last round.

~~~
parker
Isn't that around what the YouTube guys took on their Series A? I'm sure the
circumstances are different for every startup, but raising an inordinate
amount of money too quickly probably means you're needlessly diluting
yourself. I agree with staying lean, as sometimes raising too much money can
breed complacency.

~~~
ivankirigin
Is YouTube unique with bandwidth requirements? I hear they were burning
through millions even early on.

